# LeaseWeb Opens Data Center in Singapore



## sv01 (Jul 22, 2014)

Singapore, July 22, 2014 – LeaseWeb, one of the world’s largest hosting brands, with more than 60,000 physical servers under management, is expanding its data center reach into Asia. Its newly established subsidiary, LeaseWeb Asia Pacific, today announced that it has launched a data center operation based at Pacnet’s flagship Singapore CloudSpace II facility (SGCS2), which opened earlier this year.

The new Singapore data center adds a geographically strategic location to LeaseWeb’s global data center footprint. Backed by a strong customer base in Europe and the United States and connected to a worldwide network, the expansion marks an initial step to deliver LeaseWeb’s next-generation cloud infrastructure solutions throughout the Asia Pacific region. At launch, LeaseWeb Asia Pacific will offer on-demand bare metal servers. The company will expand its portfolio with its virtual cloud offering, enabling customers to also deploy and scale their own private clouds at the push of a button.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=9183988#post9183988

but Singapore DC not yet available to order. I check Virtual Server and Cloud


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 23, 2014)

Yay! Another DC where I live at.

Wonder where it's located at though, hope it's close to where I stay.


----------

